

Hot new Atom tablet - 2go Pad - borisk
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2010/10/13/chip-shot-new-intel-atom-based-tablet-arrives

======
devmonk
Exciting to watch at first, but then I realized- I really don't want a tablet.
It just doesn't seem natural at all. For something that big, I'd want a
keyboard.

